# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Tank safe clear coat/ sealant

## DirtyBird

So ive started making a diy waterfall and lake, out of styrofoam, grout, paint etc. but i couldnt find a good acrylic sealant that is water proof, locally. I have heard some hearsay of Rustoleum Crystal Clear being tank safe once cured. Does anyone know if this is for sure true? Or and other clear coat spray paint that for sure is?

----------


## John Clare

This is one you should ask Sludgemunkey.  Give him a private message and point out the thread here.  Tell him I sent you.

----------


## DirtyBird

Ok thank you

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

I have found over the years that Urethane based spray clear coats are best. I have had issues with acrylics in the past, as they seem to degrade over time, especially under artificial lighting. For the last two years or so, I have come to swear by Krylon: Products: Clear Polyurethane Coating which is easy to get.

The real secret is patience. Allow at least twice the time you think you need for the project to dry and cure BEFORE applying the sealer! Then let that cure for twice the time you think you need. The longer you let things dry and cure, the better off you will be over time.

Here is a shot of one of my favorite pieces with lots of comments on what was used to build it.
Picture 4 of 8 from Vivaria Stuff

----------

Sunshine

----------


## ScubaTalonAWD

To caviot, in the saltwater aquarium world, most of us swear by krylon fusion for painting plastic or pvc parts.  It does not leach anything out, and can withstand even harsh saline environments.  Im sure the other krylon product lines are similar, just for different types of surfaces.

----------


## DirtyBird

Ok thanks. I called Rustoleum.... and after 25min on hold he told me their clear enamel is NOT waterproof and not intended to be submerged...

I bought this DecoArt acrylic spray sealer. It says its waterproof. I want to be absolutely sure on this round.

 I made one already, sealed (or at least I thought I sealed) it, siliconed all the parts that are in constant water contact. Siliconed it into the tank, and did a water test.... DISASTER ! :Mad:  Several small leaks... I was a little excited and a bit over-zealous about my first build, and got carried away with design and had way too many hard to get to places.... so now that week and a half of time, work, money, and the tank itself are useless. I didn't want to use it since the grout and paints could flake off since it had several untrackable leaks...

Here is a pic of the first one.





I have started a second one. Letting it gas-out, cure, and dry up a couple days before I seal it. Gotta buy ANOTHER tank for this build, it'll be the 3rd one, LOL! I accidently broke the first one, ruined this one... and now the $1 per gallon sale is over  :Frown:

----------


## quarky

Hallo

 i am looking for a sealer.
Which one did you used, that actually worked?

----------


## Sherry

It looks like sludgemonkey swears by Krylon polyurethane clear coat. I would trust anything he says!  :Wink:

----------


## Kira Hudson

i have a lot of aquariums for my chiclids and i agree with sludge there is nothing that i have found that works beatter than krylon fusion just let it ry very well i all ways soak mine for couple days just to be sure but never had a issuse

----------


## bill

I agree on krylon fusion. I have been using it in my planted tanks for years with absolutely no probs. If aquatic invertebrates are safe with it, then odds are very high that frogs would be as well.

----------


## Froguyz

I've been reading through this. Currently building a paludarium. How did the krylon poly work out for you?

----------

